# Harvest second opinion



## chunk0314 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a first time grower and I have done quite a bit or research. I know my plant is close to harvest but am not completely sure. I have been trying to judge my trichomes. I believe they look kinda milky but I wanted a second opinion before I decided it was time to harvest it. I was looking for the milky, amber tone. I wasn't sure if I was getting antsy or if they are still clear? Thanks in advance. I also took these with my phone so sorry for the poor quality. Can try and get better ones if needed. Any feedback would get great! 

View attachment CM141028-01152722.jpg


View attachment CM141028-01152320.jpg


View attachment CM141028-01142414.jpg


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 28, 2014)

In MrCompletions humble opinion they are not ready yet. They are clear not milky. You'll know when they are Amber as they will be very noticeably brown. 

You say you've done a lot of research but I think you need to do some more. Harvest triches colours is s very simple google find. 

MrCompletions tip to you: Hang tight. Use the time to read more. The wait will pay dividends.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 28, 2014)

Agree with Mr. C., not ready yet, IMHO. Better pictures would always help. Know better ones ain`t easy, from experience.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with what was already said....  you prob got 2 weeks still...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with the others, however, I am going to encourage you to pick up a microscope or a loupe that is at least a 30x to check your trichomes.  A phone camera just does not enlarge the trichs enough for you to get a real good idea of where you are.

What strain are you growing?  How long has it been in 12/12?  Do you know the breeder's flowering estimates for your strain?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

Bummer, just not ready yet. I hope this is an indoor grow and you have some time. I see a few cloudy but mostly clear... Hang in..It should be worth the wait.


----------



## chunk0314 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help! At the time I posted this I was waiting on my magnifying glass order in the mail, and was worrying that it was going to be ready and I couldn't tell. I'm not exactly sure of the strand, it was seeds my friend bought and gave a few to me. I have been growing this indoors but as a first time I used a lot of natural light and a small T5 bulb. I know the cell phone camera doesn't help much but it was the best I could d at the time  I still haven't pulled my plants to dry yet, I can tell now that they are milky and I see a few amber trichs. I believe I will pull it in the next week. Thanks again for the opinions, I listened and I believe the end result will be worth it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2014)

See if you can find out from your friend what strain it is since he did buy the seeds, he should know.  Some strains are better when harvested with mostly amber, some not so much.  Part of it also depends on what kind of high you want from your bud.  That can be influenced somewhat by when you harvest.


----------

